# Forum Skins



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Would it be possible to get some more Forum skins added? The bright orange is a bit conspicuous when checking out the sight at work. Other's have shown interest in this as well. Check out this thread. In fact, there's even some modified style sheets in that thread...

Thanks!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pcguru83 said:


> Would it be possible to get some more Forum skins added? The bright orange is a bit conspicuous when checking out the sight at work....


You mean we're NOT supposed to be checking these fora at work........oh, oh.....


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> You mean we're NOT supposed to be checking these fora at work........oh, oh.....


  
It's not that I'm not supposed to be on the forum at work. It's just as Boot suggested in the post I linked to--I don't want to be known as "That guy who's always on the forum."

You know what I mean?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I wouldn't mind seeing a new skin, but in the meantime, you could camouflage TCF at work by temporarily switching to the Mobil Skin. It'll do the job of letting you keep up with new posts ... and maybe won't be as noticeable!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow... totally not how I read the thread title...

*smirk*


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

The colors are like they are for they are be like the TiVo colors. As such, no skins other than this one were created based on the deal with TiVo why back when the site was started.

Changes will be coming as we will look to move to the new version of software. Any current template can not just port over thus we would not make any new ones until the new software.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> The colors are like they are for they are be like the TiVo colors. As such, no skins other than this one were created based on the deal with TiVo why back when the site was started.
> 
> Changes will be coming as we will look to move to the new version of software. Any current template can not just port over thus we would not make any new ones until the new software.


Thanks for the info. Is there an ETA for the new software implementation?


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

pcguru83 said:


> Would it be possible to get some more Forum skins added? The bright orange is a bit conspicuous when checking out the sight at work. Other's have shown interest in this as well. Check out this thread. In fact, there's even some modified style sheets in that thread...
> 
> Thanks!


This is too funny. This is EXACTLY what I was thinking yesterday.

It is most difficult to hide the yellow.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm dinking around with Greasemonkey scripts trying to make my TCF browsing more efficient. Let me see if I can add some color changes to the script I'm working on.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

So no one wants to switch to the Mobile Style? It's not yellow ... it's gray and white and you don't have to wait for forum updates, so instant gratification. I mean, it's not like you all spend ALL day at work on TCF, is it?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

pcguru83 said:


> Thanks for the info. Is there an ETA for the new software implementation?


Another Forum I frequent that uses the same software has just ugraded, so anytime now I hope


----------

